# Need help



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi. As I have seen from the threads it seems it is really hard to find work in Dubai. I have had a job offer from a company as a marketing manager. The offer is visa, 3 months acc and US$50K pa base:
Is this a good offer?
How would I go with taking my husband and daughter over?
My husband would have no problem with finding work in construction as he is very qualified. However with visa's and the strick laws I'm not sure


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

could you let me know how you get on as i am looking to move to dubai in construction as well,


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

will let you know


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

strong demand for construction managers , construction engineers and workers 
regarding your 3 months visa its a start the company will submit for you during this period your resident visa and it will be for three years

they need to check you out for few months to see if you can do the job and take you fullly

anyway its normal to enter with a visit visa you need to check if the salary is all inclusive or they will pay for your housing allowance since most of your money will go for the high rent

rent here is higher than you think


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks eyec. How much would you say the average monthly salary is with accommodation?


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

depends on what job or post you talking about...it will depend on many factors including experience,age ,leadership skills,management experience,local experience,etc

but for project managers lets say average salary 45,000 AED including housing with yearly bonus around 100,000AED + one month a year paid leave

it will also depend on what project you working on and size of the company


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cheers eyec. You've been really helpful. I'm actually looking at a Marketing Management job with 17yrs exp in the retail, automotive. minning & industrial industries working in Dubai. Would like to know what the going salary is along with benefits, visa & accommodation?


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

hi donna280
well it will depend on your commision .....so you should negotiate a good commision 
as i said check gulf news Appointments


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advise eyec. I'll keep you posted


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

wel offer is good if they off u accomodation it is good if uare hubby want work in precast constrcution i cna help him out with good pay


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

accomodation is the biggest concern when it comes to moving to dubai,a good house in good ares like the springs or the meadows can cost you loads of money so it is always better if the employer can arrange acoomodation for you...


----------



## zahoum (Nov 11, 2007)

hi guys

I would like to move to dubai. I have more than 14 years experience in financial services industry. I see a lot of add offering jobs in my field but I think the best thing to do it is to go there. What do you think. thank you for your advise I really need it


----------



## canadianprecastengineer (Nov 20, 2007)

I am new to the site and wondering about precast design work in Dubai. Anyone know of any? Linkbuz, sounds like you have some good insight?


----------

